# [OK]error writing /boot/grub/grub.conf Read-Only file system

## linux88

Hallo zusammen;

Ich wollte grade mein 2ten Laptop auch mit gentoo bestücken leider geht bei der /grub.conf nicht weiter.

Wenn ich mit nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf öffne kommt diese Meldung:

```
Read 16 lines (Warning: No write permisddion)
```

Wenn ich diese Speichern möchte bekomme ich diese Meldung:

```
error writing /boot/grub/grub.conf Read-Only file system
```

Wie kann das denn sein ?

Steck mitten in der installation und dann sowas wie bekomm ich die berechtigung das ich die datei berbeiten kann ?

Gruß

Edit:

Komisch

Nach einen 

```
mount -n -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
```

 gehts wieder.

Aber wie kommt das die ich das neu mounten muss ?

Musste ich bei meiner ersten Installation auch nicht und ich habe nichts anderes gemacht ?Last edited by linux88 on Thu Jun 21, 2012 6:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist /boot bei dir ein Ordner oder eine eigene Partition? Wenn Partition, wie hast du sie gemountet?

----------

## linux88

Als Partition wie in dieser Anleitung beschrieben: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap6

Bei 4.f

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Nach einen 

```
mount -n -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
```

 gehts wieder.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Partition /boot wird bei dir readonly gemountet. Und nach dem remount ist sie dann beschreibbar. Du musst sie beim ersten Mal readonly gemountet haben, denn nach dem remount geht es ja, also ist sonst alles in Ordnung.

----------

## linux88

Ja keine ahnug vieleicht bin ich einfach zu müde, wieder mal ganze nacht wach gewehsen Gentoo lässt mich einfach nicht in Ruhe  :Wink: 

Danke Dir

Ps: War noch nie in einen Forum unterwegs wo so schnell wie hier einen geholfen wird. Hut Ab  !!!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe halt gerade Urlaub und etwas Zeit. Aber wenn es irgendwo eine Lösung gibt, dann ist dieses Forum gar nicht so schlecht...

Jup, manchmal ist es einfach die beste Lösung, einfach mal eine Tasse Kaffee zu trinken und mal etwas runter zu kommen, wenn man sich in irgendwas verrannt hat. Und stellt dann fest, dass es nur eine Kleinigkeit war. Und man an die ganz großen Dinge gedacht hat.

Oder wirklich erst mal ins Bett zu gehen   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## linux88

Ne in Bett gehe ich erst wenn ich hier fertig bin das lässt mir sonst keine ruhe

Aber wenn wir grade mal bei Thema Grub sind ist es egal was man als Tiel in der /grub.conf einträgt ?

Ja oder ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, das ist nur, damit du weißt, was du startest. Sollte dein System halt schon beschreiben.

----------

## linux88

Ja gut zu wissen da weiß ich bescheid   :Very Happy: 

Dann kann ja gleich mein reboot stattfinden hehe

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn es dann klappt, nach der Anleitung wird /boot ja nicht automatisch eingehängt. Du musst es jedesmal per Hand einhängen. Nicht vergessen. Sonst schreibst du den Ordner doppelt. Und wenn es dann klappt, dann war es doch egal, warum es bei der Installation gehakt hat. Und wenn nicht, dann poste mal deine fstab.

----------

## linux88

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1   /boot            ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2
> 
> /dev/sda2   none             swap   sw                         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda3   /                   ext3    noatime                 0 1
> ...

 

so Schauts aus

Bin noch was am emergen danach kommt der reboot

----------

